# Breeding my female and male betta: filter, food and heater questions



## Katibre (Mar 24, 2012)

I've had my tank setup for 2 months now, tank size: 5.5 gal, no plants, chemicals used: neutral regulator, change water once a week/bi-weekly. I have a 10 gal whisper filter and a submersible preset heater.

The last time I breed bettas I was 13, I managed to have free swimming fry but I fed them a paste that clouded the water and they died. Now 14 years later I am attempting to breed bettas again.

As of now I have the male in the 5.5 gal tank without gravel. I am accumulating the female and will put her into the breeding box. I know that I need to put half of a styrofoam cup for the betta to build it's betta nest in, but I am waiting a week to see if the female develops eggs first.

Questions: #1 Should I keep the filtration as it is and unplug the filter when I have fry or put cheese cloth/ pantyhose around it?
#2 I have purchased frozen baby brine shrimp for the fry but should I buy different food for the parents I have pellets and flakes at the moment.
#3 Will the preset heater at 76/78 degrees be a high enough temperature or should I switch to a heater I can set in the 80's.
#4 Where can I purchase almond leaves? I've researched that they are great for the breeding tank.

Thank you,

Katibre


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Questions: #1 Should I keep the filtration as it is and unplug the filter when I have fry or put cheese cloth/ pantyhose around it?
It's best not to use any filtration until fry are (at least) free swimming.

#2 I have purchased frozen baby brine shrimp for the fry but should I buy different food for the parents I have pellets and flakes at the moment.
Feed parents/adults frozen foods

#3 Will the preset heater at 76/78 degrees be a high enough temperature or should I switch to a heater I can set in the 80's.
80's is better.

#4 Where can I purchase almond leaves? I've researched that they are great for the breeding tank.
IAL is not a must for breeding, though it may help. 
If you can't get IAL online (sorry, forgot where) you can use oak leaves instead.


----------



## davyj0427 (Aug 1, 2010)

For IAL in this case ebay is your friend.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

And be sure to read ALL the stickies :-D

Good luck!


----------



## Katibre (Mar 24, 2012)

indjo said:


> Questions: #1 Should I keep the filtration as it is and unplug the filter when I have fry or put cheese cloth/ pantyhose around it?
> It's best not to use any filtration until fry are (at least) free swimming.
> 
> I've heard a sponge filter is beneficial to use?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, they don't suck up fry.
Set the air pump about 1 bubble per second (or less). When they are about 5mm, you can set it a bit higher. and full thrust (depending on size of tank) when fry are 1.5/+cm.


----------



## Katibre (Mar 24, 2012)

Ques my the other heater I have is 50 watts is this too high for a 5.5 gal tank?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

50 watts is fine for a 5.5 gal tank if it is adjustable.
I used an adjustable 50 watt heater in my 2.5 gal quarantine tank and it worked great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Here's the type of sponge heater that is recommended for fry tanks: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bio-Sponge-Filter-Betta-Fry-Shrimp-Aquarium-Fish-Tank-Double-Head-XY-2831-2822-/261031147031?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3cc6ab3617

I got a powerhead with adjustable flow that attaches right to it.


----------



## Katibre (Mar 24, 2012)

What kind of air tubing and pump does it need to run it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katibre (Mar 24, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> 50 watts is fine for a 5.5 gal tank if it is adjustable.
> I used an adjustable 50 watt heater in my 2.5 gal quarantine tank and it worked great.
> 
> Thanks I just hope my heater still works if it doesn't what brand do you suggest?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katibre (Mar 24, 2012)

Quick ques I heard java moss is great for water quality would it survive in low light my tank is in the basement with minimal light coming in a covered window
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

You need some type of live food to feed the fry. They most likely wont eat frozen foods.


----------



## Katibre (Mar 24, 2012)

Also thinking about getting a hood with a florescent bulb for a 5.5 gal any ideas?


----------



## Katibre (Mar 24, 2012)

I think I'm going to go a different route and find a larger tank with hood, filter and heater I found a 46 gal bow front for $60. Or should I find a breeder tank that is longer?


----------



## Katibre (Mar 24, 2012)

I was wondering to save money can I put a sponge in the intake tube instead of buying a sponge filter?
I appreciate all your help


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not familiar with the gadgets you asked about. But in general I prefer (for breeding) shallow and wide compared to slim and deep - though they can be bred in deep waters. IMO you can postpone water changes in shallow waters (just in case) because more oxygen gets diluted compared to deep waters.


----------



## Katibre (Mar 24, 2012)

indjo said:


> I'm not familiar with the gadgets you asked about. But in general I prefer (for breeding) shallow and wide compared to slim and deep - though they can be bred in deep waters. IMO you can postpone water changes in shallow waters (just in case) because more oxygen gets diluted compared to deep waters.


 I have a whisper power filter, I want to cut up a sponge and put it in my filter, so not to suck up the fry. I'd rather save the money if I can. It would be nice not to have to purchase a sponge filter and airline tubing and pump if i can use the filter I have already.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

You don't really need a filter/pump. That's optional - though it helps dilute oxygen..... I don't use pumps until my fry are 1cm+. Just do regular water changes and they'll do fine.

I live in the tropics, so I don't use heaters, pumps, IAL, half styrofoam cups. Sometimes I don't even use plants and keep everything bare (big/long tanks). Learn as many methods as possible then tweak it to your condition. You need to find what best works for you. :lol:


----------



## Katibre (Mar 24, 2012)

the 50 watt heater rose above 80 when it was set to 80 degrees so I put the other heater back in. It will just have to be what the preset heater will do.


----------



## Katibre (Mar 24, 2012)

I received my mom's old fish tank from my dad and it was left outside any suggestions on cleaning? Is dawn soap ok to use? I also have a product called healthy habitat claims it has natural enzymes.

thx


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

vinegar and bleach are good, you just have to rinse many times before putting fish in it.


----------



## Katibre (Mar 24, 2012)

My male betta has stopped producing his bubble nest, not sure what I should to to help the breeding pair. I feed them blood worms daily.
I did a water change today and tonight I unplugged the filter. I let the female out of her breeder box to see what they would do. The male betta is just following the female around and sometimes flares at her. 

Any ideas?

He started nipping at her so I put her back in the breeding box

Thank you


----------

